# High Risk Job



## Jackie22 (Dec 6, 2013)

*[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=HE0HEtHFemQ*[/URL]


----------



## Anne (Dec 6, 2013)

ACK!!!!!   Don't know about that thing swinging around with those power lines nearby!!!   :eek1:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 6, 2013)

Think I'll stick with trimming 'em off at ground level, thanks anyway.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 6, 2013)

_Wow you wouldn't want to be distracted for a second, that guy looks like a famous actor and i can't for the life of me remember his name, he is in a lot of drama movies_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 6, 2013)

Jilly: 





> _Wow you wouldn't want to be distracted for a second, that guy looks like a famous actor and i can't for the life of me remember his name, he is in a lot of drama movies_



Kevin Spacey?


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 6, 2013)

_That's the one Oz my memory is shocking lately, must be getting old thanks for letting me know i was near having a hissy fit_


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys doing jobs like that, are every day, unsang heroes!!


----------

